# The next Beano



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

For all you unlucky X United Towing lads out there who missed the dinner time sesh yesterday 11Th .. The next one has been arranged for Thursday 20Th January. Same place and time .. (Pint)


----------

